# Heading to the Michigan Fiber Festival!



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow, I can't believe it has been 3 years since I've been to the Fiber Festival. I leave on Tuesday for 5+ days of fiber fun, shopping, and visiting. I am taking a basket weaving workshop, a workshop on various pick up stick techniques on the rigid heddle loom, and an eco-dying workshop. Then lots of shopping! 

I will have my mask on, but you can bet I will be smiling to be with like minded fiber enthusiasts. 

Any one else going?


----------



## maureen0614 (Dec 16, 2012)

Reba1 said:


> Wow, I can't believe it has been 3 years since I've been to the Fiber Festival. I leave on Tuesday for 5+ days of fiber fun, shopping, and visiting. I am taking a basket weaving workshop, a workshop on various pick up stick techniques on the rigid heddle loom, and an eco-dying workshop. Then lots of shopping!
> 
> I will have my mask on, but you can bet I will be smiling to be with like minded fiber enthusiasts.
> 
> Any one else going?


Have a wonderful time!


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

Never been to that one. I am envious.
I hope to go to SAFF this fall.


----------



## kaypriest (Jun 25, 2017)

Reba1 said:


> Wow, I can't believe it has been 3 years since I've been to the Fiber Festival. I leave on Tuesday for 5+ days of fiber fun, shopping, and visiting. I am taking a basket weaving workshop, a workshop on various pick up stick techniques on the rigid heddle loom, and an eco-dying workshop. Then lots of shopping!
> 
> I will have my mask on, but you can bet I will be smiling to be with like minded fiber enthusiasts.
> 
> Any one else going?


I'm a "maybe" but would only go for one day. I have so much yarn and roving/top of various fibers, absolutely don't need to buy anything else...but, have a hard time walking away from something that catches my eye. It's somewhat like an alcoholic needing to stay out of the liquor store. 

Your classes sound interesting, especially the weaving. Have fun.


----------



## Mshatbox (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes I will be there with my sock machine and the Michigan GEARS. We will be in the big new barn with vendors. We will be there Friday thru Sunday, deming our skills. Please stop in and say Hi and check out the antique and new machines. You can see all the beautiful things we can make other then socks.


----------



## knitwitty (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm so jealous, however this year I will be going again to Southeast Animal Fiber Fair (SAFF) just south of Asheville NC. Haven't been in a couple of years because of the pandemic and I am one of those that is immunocompromised. I love these fiber fairs that have so many exhibits. Enjoy!


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

How exciting. I haven't been to a fibre festival before and haven't heard of any in my area. Have fun!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Mshatbox said:


> Yes I will be there with my sock machine and the Michigan GEARS.



I'll try to remember to wear my Ravelry pin - yep, I still have it! My sister demoed there on her CSM in 2018 and 2019 - i demoed on my LK 150 knitting machine. She decided to not transport her CSM this year (as you know, they are HEAVY), because it looked like you all have a good group signed up to demo. But we will stop by, she keeps trying to talk me into getting a CSM.


----------



## cat_woman (Sep 21, 2014)

Reba1 said:


> ... she keeps trying to talk me into getting a CSM.


I keep trying to talk myself into getting one too. 😆


----------

